# Gold und Preise



## Nobundo (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

habe mal eine reine Interessensfrage in die Runde der D3-Spieler. Ich selbst bin kein super aktiver Spieler, habe erst einen lvl60er in a3 inferno und farme nicht wirklich viel, ausser ab und an mal nen Butcher-Run oder ein wenig in Akt2. Dabei kommt auch immer mal ein bischen Gold bzw. ein netter Gegenstand der im AH für 3-4 Millionen weg geht rum. Ich frage mich allerdings wenn ich mir die Preise im Auktionshaus für die Items angucke, die mir auf meinem jetzigen Equipstand noch eine echte Verbesserung bringen würden ob es denn wirklich Leute gibt die sowas bezahlen können. Keine Angst ich will jetzt hier nicht meckern das ihr gefälligst alle euere Items billig reinstellen sollt, damit ich sie aufkaufen kann, ich frage mich einfach obs wirklich jemand gibt der einfach mal 50-500 Millionen Gold über hat um im AH einzukaufen?

Gruß Nobundo


----------



## orkman (26. August 2012)

ich kenn mich mit dem ah jetzt nicht so aus aber sicherlich gibs den ein oder anderen der vllt bei nem goldseller gegen bares bestellt oder soweit ich weiss kann man ja auch gold im normalen aukltionshaus gegen bares eintauschen (hab ich glaubsch mal gehoert) ... von daher gibs vllt jmd der sich das gold so fuer 20 euro holt und dann die sachen kauft ... gibt genug leute die genug verdienen um dann so das geld auszugeben


----------



## Caps-lock (26. August 2012)

Dafür brauchst du eigentlich nur überhaupt was zu verdienen...
Du wirst schneller Geld verdienen als du Gold farmen kannst.


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2012)

Die Frage ist eher ob man das will. Zeugs für echtes Geld kaufen gibt mir ein Gefühl des Cheatens und ich würde das Spiel noch schneller aufhören.


----------



## David (2. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du eigentlich nur überhaupt was zu verdienen...
> Du wirst schneller Geld verdienen als du Gold farmen kannst.



Word.
Will nicht wissen, wie viel Sozialhilfeschecks dicke D3-Egos gefüttert haben


----------



## Caps-lock (2. September 2012)

> Die Frage ist eher ob man das will. Zeugs für echtes Geld kaufen gibt mir ein Gefühl des Cheatens und ich würde das Spiel noch schneller aufhören



Geht mir ja genauso .
Aber mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet habe ich echt wenige Spiele gesehen die so sehr pay2win sind wie Diablo.
Eine Million Gold kostet 1,40 Euro.
Nehmen wir mal an du hast nen wirklich mäßigen Job der dir 7 Euro netto die Stunde bringt.
Dann kannst du dir pro Stunde 5 Mio Gold leisten.

In einer Stunde zocken wirst du vielleicht auf 200k kommen wenn du normal spielst.
Für 5 Mio darfst du dann 25 Stunden zocken.

Das heißt Leute die nen mäßigen Job haben und Arbeiten stat D2 zu spielen kommen 25 mal so schnell voran wie du was Equip betrifft.


----------



## Theopa (2. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> In einer Stunde zocken wirst du vielleicht auf 200k kommen wenn du normal spielst.
> Für 5 Mio darfst du dann 25 Stunden zocken.



Naja, das mag für einen großen Teil der Zeit stimmen, sobald man aber nur 1-2 einigermaßen gute Items findet sieht die Sache anders aus. 

Viele der Spieler, die locker mal 200 Mio für ein Item ausgeben können, haben das Gold entweder dadurch bekommen, dass sie:

- sehr sehr früh Inferno farmen konnten und damit auch mit Items die heute Crap sind Gold machen konnten
- gute AH-Händler sind
- von Bugs profitiert haben (ja, da gibt es auch einige)
- viel echtes Geld auf den Kopf hauen
- oder einfach unglaublich viel Glück haben

Bei manchen ist es wohl auch eine Mischung. Dennoch würde ich mal sagen, dass man sich auch im Moment noch ganz gut verbesseren kann, ohne zweistellige Millionenbeträge auszugeben, man darf eben nicht nach BiS-Items suchen und muss sich länger gedulden.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. September 2012)

> Naja, das mag für einen großen Teil der Zeit stimmen, sobald man aber nur 1-2 einigermaßen gute Items findet sieht die Sache anders aus.
> 
> Viele der Spieler, die locker mal 200 Mio für ein Item ausgeben können, haben das Gold entweder dadurch bekommen, dass sie:



Ich frag mich wie groß der Anteil ist, an Spielern die sowas können.
Die Leute mit denen ich so zocke sind mittlerweile soweit, dass sie mal ne Million testweise raushauen und bei 10 Millionen sagen "Hui das ist aber teuer".


----------



## Theopa (2. September 2012)

Sind wohl nicht sehr viele Milliardäre unter den D3-Spielern, aber man kennt es ja aus dem echten Leben: Wer einmal reich ist wird es auch mit einer hohen Chance bleiben, die erste Million ist und bleibt die schwerste 

Bei den Itempreisen würde ich mal sagen: Alles bis 10 Millionen kann man sich noch ansparen, genug Geduld vorausgesetzt. Was darüber kommt, ist im Moment nur mit viel Glück oder Aufwand zu erreichen.


----------



## myadictivo (3. September 2012)

tja..das ist einer der gründe warum ich aufgehört habe zu zocken. es war schlicht und einfach kaum möglich sein equipstand zu verbessern. in gefühlten 24234355 inferno runs grade mal 2 items gefunden die >1mille weggingen. der rest durch die bank schrott der nichtmal für 10k wegging. ist einfach wenig motivierend das system dahinter. in d2 war es wesentlich einfacher geplant virtuellen reichtum zu häufen.

seit paragon system hab ich jetzt nur 1x gezockt für das erste level up. muss mal sehn obs mich irgendwann mal weiter motiviert. mehr mf klingt nett und durch die statpunkte beim levelup kann man eventuell (durch vieeel farmen) ein wenig mangelndes equip ausbügeln.


----------



## schwarza (3. September 2012)

Naja Gold zu machen ist ja wirklich kein Thema bei Diablo, ist alles ne Frage der Zeit. Wer viel spielt, wird erstens so gut Gold farmen und zweitens auch iwann gute Drops haben, wer wenig spielt at das halt nicht.
Hab mit Einführung Paragon wieder einiges gespielt und muss sagen, wenn man Akt 3 farmt (mit guter Gruppe 2 Stunden ca., wenn man alles mitnimmt) dann sind da doch 30-40 62/63er Items dabei (den Rest heb ich gar nicht mehr auf). Was dabei rauskommt ist wie immer Glückssache, aber statistisch hat man iwann was Gutes in der Hand. 
Ich denke so jedes 100te 63er Item ist eins wo mir ca. 10 Mille bringt, dafür sind dann 3-5 Akt 3 Runs notwendig, also ne Zeitsache. Bin jetzt Paragon Level 13 und hatte 2 Dropps die super waren, 
-einmal Handschuhe mit 70 Ressi, 50% Kritschaden, 8,5% Kritchance, Extrarüstung und 100 Stärke. 
-ein Zweihandstab mit 450 Int, 6 Lifeleech und Sockel, ca 1300 Waffenschaden

2 Tipps aus meiner Sicht:
Erstens überschätzt eure Items nicht. Z.B. Waffen mit guten Waffenschaden aber langsam und keine/schlechte Stats sind nichts wert oder Waffen mit guten Stats aber 700/800 Waffenschaden sind auch schlecht. Die gibts einfach zu hauf im AH und bringen nix. Meine Kollegen mit denen ich unterwegs bin posten auch immer jedes 2te Item und fragen obs gut ist und zu 99% ists Schrott. Ein Top-Item erkennt man sofort.
Zweitens: Wenn ihr Items verkaufen wollt (und nicht 50mal einstellen), dann müsste ihr die Preise auch mal niedriger ansetzen. Auch 10 verkaufte Items mit 50000 bringen 500000 und damit mehr als 10 nicht verkaufte Items mit 200k angesetztem Preis.

Aber 100 Mille hat man recht schnell in D3, darf halt nicht jeden Schrott kaufen und man spielt das Spiel ja wegen Spaß und Farmen und nicht wegen wieviel Millionen man hat.


----------



## Moiriane (3. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet habe ich echt wenige Spiele gesehen die so sehr pay2win sind wie Diablo.



Wollte hierzu nur mal eben eine Aussage treffen.
Im Grunde ist Diablo3 nicht im gerignsten ein pay2win Spiel sondern eher ein pay2fail Spiel. Die Begründung liegt darin, dass man irgendwann den Punkt erreicht, dass man den kompletten Content recht gemütlich clearen kann und sobald dieser Punkt erreicht ist kann man im Grunde nur ncoh Farmen um besseres equip zu bekommen um damit wieder schneller zu farmen. Wenn man sich nun direkt für Geld Equip kauft womit man schnell und effektiv durch den gesamten Content kommt hat man eigentlich nichts mehr zu tun im Spiel und kann wieder aufhören zu zocken. Also wer nciht für Gold oder Items Bargeld hinlegt hat im Grunde länger Spielspaß, da man sich deutlich mehr über gute Drops ab und zu freut.
Soweit zumindets meine Meinung.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. September 2012)

schwarza schrieb:


> und man spielt das Spiel ja wegen Spaß und Farmen und nicht wegen wieviel Millionen man hat.


Das sehen außer Dir und mir leider viel zu wenige. Da schwappt die Leistungsgesellschaft ins Hobby, wie ja schon in WoW. Ich spiele auch noch, nach wie vor und habe Spaß dabei. Derzeit auch ohne Gold, da endlich den Hirtenstab gebaut (der Typ für das verdammte Regenbogenwasser ist trotz knapp 400 Stunden Spielzeit das ERSTE und einzige Mal erschienen) und bis Inferno upgegradet, was so 2 Millionen gekostet hat. Hab aber immerhin schon wieder über 100k angesammelt. x) Wär der Stab nötig gewesen? Nein. Warum hab ich ihn trotzdem gebaut obwohl es teuer ist? Weil ich es wollte. So einfach ist das manchmal.

Im AH bekomm ich die ultrateuren Sachen schon lang nicht mehr zu Gesicht, da ich immer mit maximalem Sofortpreis suche in dem Bereich, den ich mir leisten kann. So bleibt Frust über unerreichbare Sachen gleich außen vor und ich sehe auf einen Blick, ob nützliche Items vorhanden sind die ich kaufen kann (wenn ich denn was brauche). Seufzend die Milliarden-Items anhimmeln obwohl sie eh unerreichbar sind ist für mich Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. September 2012)

> kompletten Content



4 mal das gleiche Spiel in 4 verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden sehe ich nicht als Content .
Und 100 mal die gleiche Karte zu spielen, damit VIELLEICHT zufällig der eine Boss da ist den ich noch nich getötet habe ist auch kein Content.

Bei Diablo 3 kann man eigentlich nur 2 Dinge tun.

1. Items erfarmen und seinen Char besser zu machen
2. Erfolge farmen um naja Erfolg zu haben

Mit beidem habe ich bei Diablo 3 gerechnet und von daher ist es für mich ok, Abends nach der Arbeit nochmal ne Stunde Monster umzuhauen.

Nach ein paar 100 Stunden Spielzeit bist du einfach an dem Punkt wo nur noch ITems für zweistellige Millionenbeträge deinen Char wirklich besser machen.



> der Typ für das verdammte Regenbogenwasser ist trotz knapp 400 Stunden Spielzeit das ERSTE und einzige Mal erschienen



Wenn man es darauf anlegt, hat man den Stab in einem Nachmittag.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 4 mal das gleiche Spiel in 4 verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden sehe ich nicht als Content .
> Und 100 mal die gleiche Karte zu spielen, damit VIELLEICHT zufällig der eine Boss da ist den ich noch nich getötet habe ist auch kein Content.
> 
> Bei Diablo 3 kann man eigentlich nur 2 Dinge tun.
> ...


Du hast noch nicht viele Hack 'n Slays gespielt, junger Padavan?


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 1. Items erfarmen und seinen Char besser zu machen
> 2. Erfolge farmen um naja Erfolg zu haben



Da muss ich dich korrigieren... 

1. Items erfarmen und seinen Char besser zu machen (um Gold beim Händler zu machen)
2. Erfolge farmen um naja Erfolg zu haben

Hab gestern mal seit bestimmt 2 Monaten wieder reingeguckt und naja... Mein Eindruck hat sich nicht verändert, ich war genauso gelangweilt wie vorher.
Die Reperaturkosten wurden nicht zufällig wieder gesenkt, oder?

Ach ja und jetzt gibts es diesen ähm... Paragorn-Bonus oder so ähnlich?

Also so nach dem Motto: Gibt den Leuten auf 60 irgendwie was zum leveln um sie bei der Stange zu halten bis wir unser unfertiges Addon auf den Markt schmeißen können...


----------



## Trafalgalore (4. September 2012)

Muß einfach mal fragen:

Sind die halbwegs brauchbaren items noch immer für 50.000.000.000. im ah ? *sarkasmus*
Bin seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr da^^

Ich habe mich locker 300h duch D3 gekloppt...ein farmen nach items wäre viel schöner für die Motivation als einfach nur gold zu farmen und das für völlig übertriebene Preise rauszuwerfen.
Ich wäre ja auch zufrieden wenn nur 1x die Woche n item dropen würde das man überhaupt anlegen kann,und wenn es noch 10 Punkte mehr dmg macht wäre ich schon zufrieden....
what ever...für mich hat sich D3 erledigt bis n addon kommt...^^
in diesem Sinne denen noch viel Spaß die sich da durchquälen


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Also ich sag mal so. Ich habe mich gestern nach 2 Monaten wieder eingeloggt um den Belagerungsbrecher zu legen, den ich nich packe da er meinen Schaden zu reflektiert. (Keine Ahnung ob das immer so ist, jedenfalls pack ich ihn so nicht).
Ich hab es 2x probiert und beim 2x dropte auf dem Weg zu ihm das im angehängten Bild zu findende Legendary.

Also wenn größtenteils so ein absoluter Scheiß dropt (Lvl 59 in Akt 3! Inferno) dann würde ich sagen:

Ja die halbwegs brauchbaren Items kosten noch immer 50.000.000.000. im AH...
Die Preise sind vielleicht ein klein wenig gefallen, aber nicht nennenswert. 
Ich konnte mir tatsächlich einen gelben Bogen kaufen der besser ist als mein blauer iLvl 63 Bogen den ich mal geschenkt bekommen habe... Und er hat nur 1 Millionen gekostet, nicht 15...
Der ist allerdings noch weit entfernt von den "guten" im AH ab 1400er Schaden... Der hat knapp 250 weniger...


----------



## Fremder123 (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja die halbwegs brauchbaren Items kosten noch immer 50.000.000.000. im AH...
> Die Preise sind vielleicht ein klein wenig gefallen, aber nicht nennenswert.
> Ich konnte mir tatsächlich einen gelben Bogen kaufen der besser ist als mein blauer iLvl 63 Bogen den ich mal geschenkt bekommen habe... Und er hat nur 1 Millionen gekostet, nicht 15...
> Der ist allerdings noch weit entfernt von den "guten" im AH ab 1400er Schaden... Der hat knapp 250 weniger...


Ich muss Dich in Deinem Hater-Wahn enttäuschen ego. Meine DH hat Diablo Inferno mit Mittelmaß-Gear und einer 950 DpS-Waffe down, die 199.000 Gold gekostet hat. In Worten einhundertneunundneunzigtausend. Hätte auch eine meiner vielen 1k-Dps-Selffound-Waffen nehmen können, aber die aus dem AH hatte Sockel UND Kritschaden. Es geht auch ohne dickes Budget, man muss nur wissen wonach man sucht. Und Sofortpreise eingeben, welche man sich leisten. Die unerreichbaren Millionen-Items anbeten hat noch keinem was gebracht.

Im Übrigen: Köcher, Hose, Stiefel, Gürtel, Handschuhe und Schultern sind selffound, alle in Akt 1.


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Hm tja dann haben Spieler wie du entweder das (Drop-)glück gepachtet wie blöd, oder ich bin einfach der am meisten vom Pech verfolgteste D3 Spieler dieses Planeten...
Meine Erfahrungen sehen halt mal total anders aus und das is halt mal einfach Tatsache, so wie bei dir scheinbar genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist. 
An meinem DH ist jedenfalls kein einzigstes Rüstungsteil das ich selber gefunden habe. In der ganzen Zeit in der ich Inferno gespielt habe ist tatsächlich nicht ein Teil (in Zahlen: Nicht 1 Teil  ) gedropt was ich gebrauchen konnte, oder mit dem ich wenigstens ein bisschen Geld im AH machen konnte.

Und das bei ca. 180-200 Spielstunden. Mag sein das ich da vielleicht zu ungeduldig bin und womöglich meine ganze Freizeit dafür opfern muss, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt einfach zu blöd... 

Ich finde es aber erstaunlich das es tatsächlich noch Leute gibt die daran Spaß haben, davor habe ich den allerhöchsten Respekt... ^^


----------



## Arosk (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal so. Ich habe mich gestern nach 2 Monaten wieder eingeloggt um den Belagerungsbrecher zu legen, den ich nich packe da er meinen Schaden zu reflektiert. (Keine Ahnung ob das immer so ist, jedenfalls pack ich ihn so nicht).
> Ich hab es 2x probiert und beim 2x dropte auf dem Weg zu ihm das im angehängten Bild zu findende Legendary.
> 
> Also wenn größtenteils so ein absoluter Scheiß dropt (Lvl 59 in Akt 3! Inferno) dann würde ich sagen:
> ...



Für was ist der Anhang?


----------



## Fremder123 (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber erstaunlich das es tatsächlich noch Leute gibt die daran Spaß haben, davor habe ich den allerhöchsten Respekt... ^^


Da brauchts keinen Respekt. "Letzten Endes ist alles eine Frage des Geschmacks", sagte Lotte und aß den Popel. Hab auch nie verstanden wie jemand seine komplette Freizeit in einer muffigen Garage verbringen kann, um an irgendwelchen fahrbaren Untersätzen rumzuschrauben. Aber jedem das Seine. Dir macht D3 keinen Spaß (mehr), mir schon. Natürlich hatte ich zwischendurch auch mal Motivationslöcher und hab ausgesetzt (spiele nebenher als alter HoMM-Fan nach langer Zeit endlich mal Heroes of Might and Magic 3, wunderbares Spiel^^), aber bisher fand ich immer wieder rein. Eben heute einen noobigen kleinen Bossguide hier nebenan eingestellt. 1.0.4 hat weit mehr frischen Schwung gebracht als 1.0.3 und damit meine ich nicht oder nicht nur das Paragon-System. Es wurde viel gebufft und geschraubt. Summoner ist wohl endlich wieder viable und so hab ich gleich mal wieder Spaß an meiner kleinen Hexe gefunden, die bis dato im Charmenü vergammelte.

Hab jetzt auch schon Meinungen gelesen, dass TL2 nicht an D3 herankommen wird. So unterschiedlich ist das. Eben - alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.



ego1899 schrieb:


> und womöglich meine ganze Freizeit dafür opfern muss, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt einfach zu blöd...


Mir auch. Hab eh nur abends Zeit wegen Arbeit, Familie und Schwimmtraining. Da ich aber seit Release spiele komm ich trotzdem auf rund 400 Spielstunden. Bei 60&#8364; Kaufpreis ist das durchaus eine gute Preis-/ Leistungs-Bilanz. Komme auch grad vom Training, ess jetzt was und mach dann ein paar entspannte public games mit meiner Pethexe. So erstaunlich simpel ist das. Schönen Abend allerseits.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch schon Meinungen gelesen, dass TL2 nicht an D3 herankommen wird. So unterschiedlich ist das. Eben - alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


 Schaun wir mal... Die Beta gefiel mir persönlich um längen besser als d3. Der Ansatz des endgames ist dort besser zu erkennen (newgame+++++++...). Ob es letztendlich besser ist, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Wie du schon sagtest: geschmacksache.


----------



## myadictivo (9. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und das bei ca. 180-200 Spielstunden. Mag sein das ich da vielleicht zu ungeduldig bin und womöglich meine ganze Freizeit dafür opfern muss, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt einfach zu blöd...
> 
> Ich finde es aber erstaunlich das es tatsächlich noch Leute gibt die daran Spaß haben, davor habe ich den allerhöchsten Respekt... ^^



dito  wobei ich vom grund her schon gerne bereit bin einen großteil der mir zur verfügung stehenden zeit wirklich in ein spiel zu stecken. wenns mir denn spass macht und mich motiviert und belohnt. leider hat es d3 bisher nicht hinbekommen. auch nicht mit dem paragon system. wobei ich hier vll noch die hoffnung habe irgendwann mal wieder lust auf das spiel zu bekommen. ich muss jetzt leider auch sagen, dass ich außer akt1 inferno nicht wirklich was gesehn habe. akt2 hab ich zwar in ner gruppe mit bekannten durch, aber es war auch einfach zäh und weit davon entfernt was ich mir unter diablo spielgefühl vorstelle. das glücksgefühl es geschafft zu haben hielt ungefähr 5minuten an. dann kam auch schon wieder die ernüchterung.

wirklich schade, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  vll fesselt mich das spiel ja nochmal. mein hc char schlummert noch irgendwo mitte 40 und in sc alle klassen auf 60. der herbst und winter steht auch vor der türe. irgendwann wird gw2 und mop dann auch langweilig sein und dann erinner ich mich vll an dieses spiel. und eventuell sind bis dahin auch noch ein paar patches (pvp) ins land gezogen  und der AH-markt so dermaßen gesätigt, dass nur noch absolut perfekte werte auf items unbezahlbar sind und 0815 items fürn appel und nen ei zu haben sind.


----------

